# Zune Open 2012



## Zoé (Mar 20, 2012)

So, for those that didn't know about it yet : I am organizing a competition in Belgium on April 28-29th 
Here is the website
Anyone that wants to sleep at my place is welcome to do so, but needs to bring a sleeping bag/mattress. 

See you there people


----------



## Geert (Apr 29, 2012)

Marcell Endey got 5BLD wr with a time of 6:44,77
Ow and I have it on camera


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 29, 2012)

Geert said:


> Marcell Endey got 5BLD wr with a time of 6:44,77
> Ow and I have it on camera


 
How has no one responded to this? Amazing!


----------



## kbh (Apr 29, 2012)

Niceeeeee


----------



## Geert (Apr 29, 2012)

Ow and he also got 3BLD wr...


----------



## kbh (Apr 29, 2012)

Damn.. How fast was that one?


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesomeeeee..can't wait for vids!


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 29, 2012)

Geert said:


> Marcell Endey got 5BLD wr with a time of 6:44,77
> Ow and I have it on camera


 


Geert said:


> Ow and he also got 3BLD wr...


 
wtf awesomee. The BLD scene's like being dominated by Marcell and Daniel now. Can't wait for viddddddddddds :3 Congrats Marcell!


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 29, 2012)

Marcell is awesome

What was the time for 3bld?


----------



## brunovervoort (Apr 29, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Marcell is awesome
> 
> What was the time for 3bld?


27.65  
and also 29.30 and 30 or 31


----------



## Marcell (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks guys! The 3bld was 27.65, and actually think I got a sub30 mean of 3 (29.xy, 31.xy, 27.65). I got 3:28 in 4bld and 19/21 in mbld. Will upload videos soon.


----------



## ZalEw (Apr 29, 2012)

You freak  you're motivating me to practice more and more.


----------



## Micael (Apr 29, 2012)

WOW!

You were actually close to get all BLD WR!


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 29, 2012)

Geert said:


> Ow and he also got 3BLD wr...



And *again** during *my* 1st solve memo 

More 5BLD results:
Istvan got a 20:something
Francois was sooo close (off by 3 centers)


*Correlation does not imply causation


----------



## lachose (Apr 29, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Francois was sooo close (off by 3 centers)


 As usual


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 29, 2012)

Could you all stop breaking WR's?  BLD WR's are being blitzed; someone now needs to get the Multi-BLD WR.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 29, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Could you all stop breaking WR's?  BLD WR's are being blitzed; someone now needs to get the Multi-BLD WR.



IIRC Marcell's 19/21 MBLD was under 50 minutes: room for some more


----------



## jazzthief81 (Apr 29, 2012)

Results are up:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=ZuneOpen2012


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 29, 2012)

Congratulations Marcell


----------



## Crazycubemom (May 3, 2012)

Congrats to Marcell and all The Winners and Thank you so much to Miss Zoe, Geert , Lars Vandenbergh and all competitors. 

To me Zune Open 2012 is Unforgotten competition ( The first time with skip and I broke my Pyraminx single with plus 2 hihihiih )


----------

